# [Russian NR] 6.16 3x3 single



## Speeedcuber (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 5, 2016)

Awesome! Upload the NR avg aswell pls


----------



## Speeedcuber (Sep 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Awesome! Upload the NR avg aswell pls


Thanks! Average will be in a few days, cause I only have bad angle video at the moment


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 5, 2016)

GJ man! I really like your solving style. Thanks for showing the reaction


----------

